# Rashes or skin flushing?



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this a hypo symptom?

This last month, I've had this redness across the chest area and up the base of my throat. It's been pretty constant, although it can sometimes fade a little into tiny blotchy spots then comes back looking like a mild sunburn. It's only on the chest area, and doesn't itch.

Before this, I was getting flushed in the face a lot - mostly across the cheeks and nose, but sometimes on the forehead too.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think that's a hypo symptom I have ever heard of before. I have had a rash on my chest for several months since my surgery now, but I do not think it is a symptom of being hypo as much as a symptom of something else going on. I think it sounds similar to what you are describing. Looks like a mild sunburn. Itches like crazy. Occasional hives.

I had thought that it might be an allergic reaction to an additive in the synthroid. Now that I am on a different med, I am waiting to see if it clears up. Otherwise, I will be talking with my doc further about it. I am thinking it may be a sign of a differnt auto-immune condition, but I am trying to tackle one thing at a time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumpinjiminy said:


> Is this a hypo symptom?
> 
> This last month, I've had this redness across the chest area and up the base of my throat. It's been pretty constant, although it can sometimes fade a little into tiny blotchy spots then comes back looking like a mild sunburn. It's only on the chest area, and doesn't itch.
> 
> Before this, I was getting flushed in the face a lot - mostly across the cheeks and nose, but sometimes on the forehead too.


Are you on any meds that could cause this reaction; any supplements, any new foods in your diet, soaps??

Rosacea comes to mind and so does Lupus.


----------



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

This started with this flare up right after Thanksgiving. I am taking a couple of new meds, but it started before then.

Maybe I need to check back in with the rheumy on this one.


----------

